# Mail problems



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Help please. My personal messages have started hiding from me. Message says mails held because folder is full and to "release all on-hold messages, they will be resorted if there is room".

I don't have that many messages in my box, doesn't seem full.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Finally got it, thanks anyways :lol:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

The box on this site is small. 25 messages.


----------

